# NEW CUTTING EDGE?? Suggestions?



## Tnlk84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys I have no experience with snow removal equipment but I came across a snow plow for a fairly good deal which was used, only problem is I want to make sure I deliver a quality job and was wondering if anyone knew a place around Chicago where I can purchase a new 7'6 cutting blade/ edge? Or is there anyone on the forum that would know how to somehow "sharpen" it? I sound like such a new-b but I was wondering if anyone would somehow be able to help me with this. Thanks!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

there are many many places to get you going......You need to help us narrow it down a little....

i'd be happy to give you a crash course on your stuff for a 6 pack of beer....and we can even bolt up the new edge and save you some money.....

e-mail me.......or just go to westerns site and search for a dealer and pay through the nose.


----------



## Tnlk84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok sure, thanks now I just have to go pick it up. I was kind of skeptical and didnt want to buy it before looking into a new cutting edge. Thanks!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=4193


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

you have to make sure your edge is filed at 25 degrees use a standard hand file it is easier to do this with the cutting edge off the plow. hope this helps


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowman55;810303 said:


> you have to make sure your edge is filed at 25 degrees use a standard hand file it is easier to do this with the cutting edge off the plow. hope this helps


You're joking, right?

A hand file on your cutting edge?

Aren't we supposed to be helping newbies?

I realize I'm just a 15 yo girl from Florida who started posting when I was 6, but really, a hand file?


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

snowman55;810303 said:


> you have to make sure your edge is filed at 25 degrees use a standard hand file it is easier to do this with the cutting edge off the plow. hope this helps


LOL

No problem 

You'll be ready by the 2011/2012 snow season. Better get crackin'

Seriously, I hope you know he's kidding. For the love of God, I hope he is, anyway.


----------



## Tnlk84 (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL.... I think he's serious, maybe he means a different type of hand file. But even then, I think that would be too tricky trying to get an exact angle by plain sight. you guys recommend using a grinder to sharpen the blade then putting a layer of that Rock Rubber or whatever to put on the blade? Im just concerned about 1) If the blade will last me the whole winter doing a quality job and 2) Try to save money!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snowman55;810303 said:


> you have to make sure your edge is filed at 25 degrees


Are you serious?



> use a standard hand file it is easier to do this with the cutting edge off the plow.


You must be kidding.



> hope this helps


Helps?

If you are serious then I think you need the help.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Tnlk84;810318 said:


> LOL.... I think he's serious, maybe he means a different type of hand file. But even then, I think that would be too tricky trying to get an exact angle by plain sight. you guys recommend using a grinder to sharpen the blade then putting a layer of that Rock Rubber or whatever to put on the blade? Im just concerned about 1) If the blade will last me the whole winter doing a quality job and 2) Try to save money!!!


Rock Rubber? 

My _*cutting edges*_ have lasted 3 seasons and they see a lot of action.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

No, he is not serious.

Take Dissociative up on his offer, you need some hands on help.

Good luck!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Some cutting edges are reversible too. Take it off and turn it over for a new edge.
Depends on plow brand.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Fisher XV and X require a 15* bevel due to the steeper 75* scrape angle. I have found it is much faster to put a cutting wheel on the table saw. I knock any burrs down afterward with a 12" ******* cut file. 10 inch is just a bit too short to get a good stroke going.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;810490 said:


> The Fisher XV and X require a 15* bevel due to the steeper 75* scrape angle. I have found it is much faster to put a cutting wheel on the table saw. I knock any burrs down afterward with a 12" ******* cut file. 10 inch is just a bit too short to get a good stroke going.


a good point. each plows attack angle must be determined before sharpening. Unfortunately B&B and his "perfect is not quite good enough" attitude has rubbed off on me a little and i'm now using a milling machine to get the proper angle to the edge.. I tried the laser cutter but it just wasn't clean enough.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;810521 said:


> a good point. each plows attack angle must be determined before sharpening. Unfortunately B&B and his "perfect is not quite good enough" attitude has rubbed off on me a little and i'm now using a milling machine to get the proper angle to the edge.. I tried the laser cutter but it just wasn't clean enough.


Basher - are you using carbide cutters? Or have the diamond proven to be cost effective?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;810544 said:


> Basher - are you using carbide cutters? Or have the diamond proven to be cost effective?


New proprietary material that not only cuts quickly but polishes at the same time. Previous methods required both a cutting and a polishing step.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds to me like you should be quite busy after each storm with this service. You'll be wintering in Miami sooner than you thought possible.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

hydro_37;810380 said:


> Some cutting edges are reversible too.


Yup, one edge for plowing forwards and the other edge for backdragging, Right????


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have found the hand file method gives the best results. using a power unit heats up the high carbon edge too much making it brittle. make sure you are using a file for metal as a wood file will dull quickly. good point some blades require a different bevel 25 degrees is good for my westerns. happy filing


----------



## Tnlk84 (Sep 4, 2009)

> Rock Rubber?
> 
> My cutting edges have lasted 3 seasons and they see a lot of action.


What I was referring to was material like the link below. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-x8-x-6-ft-CUT...in_0?hash=item1c07ce2402&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

that is a rubber cutting edge. i think you better go talk to dissociative bring him a case of beer and get some basic knowledge on plows


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like this cutting edge filing thingy could be quite the good business for somebody.

Have any of you considered offering this as a mobile service


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snowman55;810875 said:


> that is a rubber cutting edge. i think you better go talk to dissociative and get some basic knowledge on plows


x2


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Also. Get a bunch of fluid film and keep your plow coated at all times with it. especia the cutting edge


----------



## Tnlk84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Really? Wow... Ok. I guess plowing is not as easy as it seems, thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

stroker79;810894 said:


> Also. Get a bunch of fluid film and keep your plow coated at all times with it. especia the cutting edge


Is Dano giving you a cut?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

2COR517;811028 said:


> Is Dano giving you a cut?


Pretty sure Dano would have said use a gallon payup


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

toby4492;811032 said:


> Pretty sure Dano would have said use a gallon payup


and a brush


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I didnt say how much but a barrel SHOULD last a few storms at least


----------

